# small dry spots on either side of withers



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I would see what things look like this next ride. Could be just the transition from winter to spring weight and things will be fine.

If it continues though, may need to think about shimming it for a while, assuming you think the horse will continue to change shape.


----------



## teakwood (Aug 20, 2014)

So we went out today and really checked saddle fit! His saddle is too narrow for some reason now. She is chunky but she also feels muscular on each side of her withers. She's like a bulldog. 
Anyway, that saddle is really pinching there. We put my saddle on which has FQHB and it fits real nice! His has QHB. They are both bighorn saddles.
I contacted a company that sells those saddles and the guy still can't answer my simple question.
I would just order another 121 bighorn model for him (bigger seat) but he wants a horn!! So I found a 205 model that has FQHB with a horn. The only difference in description is that mine says it has med plus gullet and the 205 model (with the horn) has a wide gullet.
I wanted to know what the difference would be. Does anyone know here??


----------



## teakwood (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm pretty sure now it's the saddle. I think the tree has twisted or something. We went to go for a ride and we put the saddle on another Arab of ours who is much more narrow. This saddle SHOULD fit her. Cinched it up and it pinched a bit on the left side and was ok on the right. Probably shouldn't have ridden at all but we just did a short one. Horses didn't sweat much but when we took the saddle off, there was that dry spot!! Same place, same everything. So... no more riding in that saddle!! Waiting for the new one to arrive. HOPEFULLY it comes this week!!


----------

